# Tamizami's Shiva is gone



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Tami had to let Shiva go to the bridge today. Shiva had a severe AA (atlantoaxial) subluxation - a severe instability to her cervical spinal cord. In toy dogs surgical stabilization is not an option. She developed severe neurological symptoms over the weekend and with the help of her neurologist, they decided to euthanize her so she would not be in pain. 

Shiva was a very special girl. She had MVD and bilateral luxating patellae which she had surgery for. Tami went above and beyond providing her with the absolute best veterinary care and amazing nursing care at home. Shiva was one tough cookie for all she went through. 

Tami, you know I'm just aching for you now. I hope knowing you did the very best for Shiva and relieved her pain gives you some comfort. 

I stole this picture from Tami's photo gallery. I know she'll be checking the thread even if she isn't ready to post. 










Ms. Shiva
9/9/05-7/7/08


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

:grouphug: big hugs to you Tami! It's so difficut to let our angels go. 

Leslie


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

How very sad. Tami, you gave Shiva a wonderful life and home. You were so lucky to have had each other. My deep sympathy to you.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I am absolutely heartbroken about this.

I am shocked. Tami, I am so sorry. I love you.

I don't know what else to say. Except I'm here for you.

God, I'm sorry.

:grouphug: 

Rest In Peace Little Angel


----------



## Julie718 (Feb 17, 2006)

I'm so sorry.  I don't even know what to say. :smcry: I will keep you in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## vjw (Dec 20, 2006)

:smcry: This is so sad. Hugs to you Tami :grouphug: 








Joy


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I'm so sorry Tami  We are all here thinking of you :grouphug:


----------



## MrBentleysMom (Dec 19, 2007)

You are in my thoughts. My heart goes out to you!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

My deepest condolences at this hard time.. :grouphug: :grouphug: 
In my prayers :grouphug:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

I am so sorry. My deepest condolenses. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

That's heartbreaking and I'm so very sorry!


----------



## jen_hedz (Mar 5, 2008)

I'm so very sorry :grouphug:


----------



## elly (Sep 11, 2006)

I am so sorry, I will keep you in my prayers.

Cathy


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

Much heartfelt love and wishes of condolences to you at this time. x0x0x0x N


----------



## SillieMillie (Nov 2, 2007)

So sad to hear this. What a beauty.


----------



## ClaBec Maltese (Feb 19, 2007)

Tami I am so very sorry honey. I remember our phone conversation so very well about Shivia. You have been the worlds best mom to her. Please know that I am thinking of you during this time. :grouphug:


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry :smcry: about beautiful little Shiva. My heart aches for you,Tami. :grouphug:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I didn't realize Shiva had this condition. How tragic.

My heart breaks for your loss, Tami.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh, no! I am so sorry! This is heartbreaking!! Deepest condolences.


----------



## preciouspups (Apr 13, 2008)

I know this is a painful time for you. I will say a prayer for you.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

:grouphug: :grouphug: 
I am so Sorry your loss of Shiva. I know it was a hard decision.
My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Harley & Dakotas Mum (Jun 11, 2005)

Rest in Peace sweet little Shiva :grouphug: My thoughts are with you Tami :grouphug:


----------



## SpringHasSprung (May 4, 2007)

It sounds like you have been an incredibly great Mommy right to the end. The most unselfish act is the decision you made today. I'm so sorry. I know the pain.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about Shiva being put to sleep. Tami, you have been the best Mom, a little girl could ever want!!!!! My heart goes out to you as you are trying to heal your broken heart~~God Bless~~


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

My heart breaks for you Tami. Please know that you are in our thoughts and prayers :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## BrookeB676 (Oct 17, 2004)

My heart dropped when I read this post! I am so sorry Tami, my heart goes out to you and will be praying for you and Stewie! You are such a great mom. RIP beautiful Shiva. Please let us know if you need anything. :grouphug:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about your sweet Shiva, I didn't know she was so sick. :grouphug: to you I can't imagine The heartbreak that you are goihg thru. Jill


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Tami,

I am so very sorry. Please know we are here for you whenever you are ready. :grouphug:


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

I am so very sorry. :smcry: :smcry: 

We are all here for you. You were a fantastic mom! :grouphug:


----------



## Poppy's mommy (Dec 21, 2007)

*I am so sorry. RIP Shiva :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: *


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

I am so sorry to hear about the loss of your beautiful girl. My heart and prayers are with you.

Debbie


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

I am so terribly sorry.

[attachment=38950:rainbow_bridge.jpg]


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

How heartbreaking. Tami, I'm so sorry for your loss of beautiful Shiva. :smcry:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

So very sorry for the loss of your beautiful baby. :grouphug: I know you did everything you possibly could for her and as much
as I know your heart is breaking, I hope you can be comforted by knowing that she is not in pain. :smcry:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

How heartbreaking, I'm so sorry for your loss :grouphug:


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, gosh I am so very sorry to hear this. I think we get to know these little ones from their pictures and their stories and when they go, it is heartbreaking. I always feel like I have lost a friend when this happens and hearing of Shiva's passing is making me cry. 

I lit a candle for her at In Memory of Pets...

Shiva's Candle


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh Tami we are so very sorry. 
Bless you Shiva and may you rest in peace free of pain. You will be in Momma heart forever.


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

*That just broke my heart....I am so very sorry for your loss......

Marie & the Boys*


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

I'm sorry Tami :grouphug: Shiva is no longer and pain and you did the most unselfish thing a person could do :grouphug: my thoughts are with you and your family.


----------



## Bella Rose (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh no! I'm so sorry for your loss! Please know my thoughts and prayers are with you!


----------



## aprdh (Oct 21, 2007)

I am very sorry to hear about Shiva. :smcry: She was a beautiful little girl! I can't even imagine what you are going through. You did the right thing, and now she is not in pain. I will pray for you. :grouphug:


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

this is such sad news  i am so sorry for ur loss. if there is anything you need please dont hesitate to ask! :grouphug:


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Once again, Tami, you are in my thoughts and prayers.

God Bless our precious little wee one. Our little Shiva.

God Bless you, Tami. You did all you could. Bless your heart. :grouphug: 

I am crying with you. Rest in Peace little Shiva. You will be in our
hearts forever.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

I am so very sorry. :grouphug:


----------



## Kutsmail1 (Dec 26, 2007)

Tami, my heart is truly breaking. Each time I hear of one of us losing a loved little angel, it brings back pain from my own personal losses. I am so sorry you are going through this pain, but those sassy little memories you have are so important now.
JMM, well written.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:smcry: oh Tami, I'm so sorry :smcry: Shiva was beautiful, what a loss :smcry: I had to help Muffy go to the bridge the 15th of May :smcry: I know the sadness you are feeling :smcry: . I just know my precious boy met Shiva there. :smcry:


----------



## binniebee (Sep 27, 2007)

God, I am so sorry for your loss. I know how it feels and the pain is just incredible. You did all you could do for her.

*hugs*
Cyndi


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Carol Ann (Dec 5, 2004)

I am so very, very sorry. My deepest condolences for your huge loss, Tami. :grouphug:


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

:smcry: :smcry: :smcry: :smcry: I've been so sad all day, I just can't believe it :smcry: such a shocking news :smcry: you were the best mommy she could ever have, I am so sorry Tami :smcry: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Suz & the Fluffs (Mar 11, 2006)

So sorry to hear about your loss.  I'm sure she knows how much you loved her. :smcry:


----------



## dogloverx3 (Apr 14, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear this news :grouphug: . Sarah


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Tami i am so sorry to hear about your little Shiva. :smcry: Know that we are here for you if you need anything. :grouphug:


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

:grouphug: I'm so sorry to hear this- my deepest condolences for the loss of cute little Shiva .. :grouphug:


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I am so sorry to hear about Shiva. It sounds like your poor girl has suffered alot in her little lifetime. 
My heart is breaking too now. :grouphug: We're here for you.


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Tami, I am so, so sorry for the loss of your beautiful little girl. You are in my thoughts and prayers. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Tami, I am very sorry for the loss of your baby Shiva. I can not imagine the pain you must be feeling. Please know that you are in our thoughts and prayers. :grouphug:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry to hear about sweet Shiva!
:grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

This is the toughest decision for anyone to make, but it is one that is made with love and unselfishness. I'm sorry for the pain you are experiencing. Rest in Peace, lil Shiva. Your momma loved you the bestest. :grouphug:


----------



## thefab5 (Feb 1, 2007)

Sending hugs :grouphug: :sLo_grouphug3:


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Thank you everyone for your kind words and thoughts and prayers. Jackie, thank you soooo very much for your guidance and support in helping me to be the best mommy I could for my girl. SM is such a wonderful community. My heart is broken, we miss her so very much.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I've been thinking about you all morning, Tami.

I know how badly you are hurting. 

We love you :grouphug: 

Deb, Jops, Frankie, LBB, Henry, Lulu, Winter, Nemo and Nala

Rest In Peace Sweet Little Shiva.....We Love You Sweetheart


----------



## Joe'sGirl (Jul 6, 2008)

My heart goes out to you Tami and little Shiva.


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

:grouphug: I AM SO VERY SORRY FOR YOU LOSS OF BEAUTIFUL SHIVA.


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

:grouphug: So sorry for your loss, Tami. :grouphug:


----------



## jadey (Nov 2, 2006)

Tami *HUGS* im so sorry for your lost. I know you did everything you could for Shiva, she was such a beautiful and lucky girl to have you as her mommy. If you ever need anything let me know :grouphug:


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Tami, I feel so awful for your loss. How loving and unselfish you have been. God bless you and help you get past all this pain in your heart.

:grouphug: 
Melanie


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Tami, my heart goes out to you and will keep you in my prayers each day!

Bless you and your little Shiva!


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Oh NO! I am just heartsick to hear of the loss of such a young maltese. Tami, please rely on this group in your time of sorrow and grief. I can tell you that the support is helpful beyond belief. Thanks to Jackie for all that she did to help you........


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

I'm so sorry for your loss. Shiva was a beauty and you were a wonderful mom. :grouphug:


----------



## mimi2 (Mar 29, 2005)

I'm so, so sorry.... :grouphug: You are in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

I'm so sorry about your little beauty, Shiva. My heart breaks for you, Tami.


----------



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Tami, i am soooo sorry for your loss, you gave Shiva the best life she couldve had, thank you, my heart goes out to you :grouphug: rest in peace sweet Shiva :grouphug:


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

Please accept my heartfelt condolences and deepest sympathy on the loss of your dog. God's Peace be with you during this difficult time.

Snuggle's & Chrissy's Mom


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Still thinking of you, Tami. 

Praying your broken heart will soon be on the mend, and the tears, you now cry, will soon 
be happy memories of your sweet little Shiva.

Once again, we love you. You are on my mind. I'm worried about you.

Gentle hugs to you, and precious Stewie.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

I am here, I am doing a little better. Still burst into tears out of the blue, but I am at peace with the fact that she is gone and not in pain. Stewie is so sweet, not sure of where his little girl is, but loving me lots. Charlie is my rock. At lunch today he said he wanted to get another puppy some day, AND it had to be female because he didn't want the fluffs only following me around. That made me laugh, and made me realize how much that little girl changed our lives and opened my husband's heart even bigger than before. Shiva was his little girl. Right about now she would be barking at him, telling him to stop working and start playing with her. I miss her so much, even though I am still crying, I am definitely smiling at the wonderful memories.

Thank you for all the hugs and thoughts and prayers for us.


----------



## precious paws (Jun 7, 2006)

Tami, I've been thinking of you. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Furbaby's Mommie (Jul 10, 2004)

QUOTE (tamizami @ Jul 10 2008, 09:08 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=603448


> I am here, I am doing a little better. Still burst into tears out of the blue, but I am at peace with the fact that she is gone and not in pain. Stewie is so sweet, not sure of where his little girl is, but loving me lots. Charlie is my rock. At lunch today he said he wanted to get another puppy some day, AND it had to be female because he didn't want the fluffs only following me around. That made me laugh, and made me realize how much that little girl changed our lives and opened my husband's heart even bigger than before. Shiva was his little girl. Right about now she would be barking at him, telling him to stop working and start playing with her. I miss her so much, even though I am still crying, I am definitely smiling at the wonderful memories.
> 
> Thank you for all the hugs and thoughts and prayers for us.[/B]


OMG Tami Darling I'm so sorry! :grouphug: I just got home from a vacation and saw this. I am shocked and in tears for you. I just don't know what to say except I'm sending my love and I'm praying for you. RIP lovely Shiva, you went through so much in your little life but had the best Mamma possible and the best care available. Run free and be happy. :smcry:


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

Tami, I'm so sorry for your loss of your precious Shiva. I know your heart is breaking. How very sad. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## Cathy (Mar 19, 2006)

OMG! I haven't read posts for awhile and am dismayed to hear this news. I'm sitting here bawling for you and Shiva. You were such a wonderful mom to her. May the wonderful memories of her stay in your heart and help you through difficult times.

Cathy


----------



## Sassy&Alyssa (Aug 29, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear about your beautiful malti, Shiva. :bysmilie: I recently learned the pain myself. I KNOW your heart is broken, but please know you will heal in time. We will always support you here. Sleep softly, Shiva. You will be missed. :grouphug:


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I am so sorry for your loss... :grouphug: My prayers are with u at this difficult time rayer:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

Tami I am so very sorry for your loss of Shiva, she was so lucky to have you :grouphug: 
Rest in peace beautiful little Shiva :grouphug:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

I am so so sorry for your terrible loss. Princess Shiva was a beautiful and special little angel. My heart breaks for you and your family, I can only imagine the pain you are feeling. I will keep Princess Shiva in my prayers, as I am sure she is very happy in doggy heaven now. Rest in Peace Princess Shiva!!

You were such a devoted and wonderful mommy to her, she lived the best life any doggie can possibly have. Please accept my deepest condolences!! :bysmilie: :bysmilie:


----------

